# Factory Service Manuals...



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Someone was asking me the other day where they could get a "real" Nissan service manual for their car. I found out that the place I got mine from no longer carried Nissan... hmmm... didn't quite understand what that was all about... but anyway... after I did some checking I found the place that distributes the manuals.

Dyment Distribution Services
20770 Westwood Road
Strongsville, OH. 44136
(800) 247-5321


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i thought the dealership was always able to get u one....if not order one or tell u where to get it


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Nissan doesnt distribute Factory Service Manuals, only user guides for the car. FSM's give detailed specs on the car, its assembly, and maintenance procedures.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

p.s. i have a b15 sentra/pathfinder fsm in PDF format, i need to dig it up and post it for you guys, or if you want it on CD, pm me and we can arrange shipping.


----------

